# Wooden Dummy - rope wrapped



## Xue Sheng (Mar 15, 2011)

I found this picture today and I am wondering&#8230;why the rope?

Not that I mind, it may be a good thing (I am thinking it is for my purposes actually), it is just I am wondering why.


----------



## hunt1 (Mar 15, 2011)

For striking.


----------



## geezer (Mar 15, 2011)

...and because it looks better than scraps of old carpet wrapped in duct tape?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 15, 2011)

hunt1 said:


> For striking.


 
that much I knew 



geezer said:


> ...and because it looks better than scraps of old carpet wrapped in duct tape?


 
ahhh aesthetics


----------



## tenzen (Mar 16, 2011)

Essentially it would make your jong like a makiwara.the rope would build caluses on your skin faster than just a pad or just the wood.


----------



## mook jong man (Mar 17, 2011)

tenzen said:


> Essentially it would make your jong like a makiwara.the rope would build caluses on your skin faster than just a pad or just the wood.



That's what the wall bag is for , many a time I watched my Sifu work the dummy and never saw him smack the crap out of it once.
Its more about technical precision in positioning than being a mere impact device.


----------



## Asmo (Mar 17, 2011)

mook jong man said:


> That's what the wall bag is for , many a time I watched my Sifu work the dummy and never saw him smack the crap out of it once.
> Its more about technical precision in positioning than being a mere impact device.



I agree about the wall bag being used for that purpose. If the dummy was there just for impact, there wouldn't be a set form (in my opinion).


----------



## tenzen (Mar 17, 2011)

The forms should all be looked at with open eyes. Inside the box we can only grow so much to be free we have to grow ouutside the box.
What I mean here is the jong can be used for many different purposes and in many different ways.
Air jong, yeilding jong, regular jong, speedy jong, and hard jong. Having the jong wrapped in rope as it is would condition the striking surface fairly well, performing it with the same intention as if u were actually fighting would allow you to gain a sense of what it will be like with force.
When you actually hit instead of touch and go you will get the timeing of combat down better.
Unless u just plan to slap the person a thousand times a second.


----------



## tenzen (Mar 17, 2011)

We may all be wrong maybe the owner of the jong in the picture bought an overpriced jong and could not afford a pad so he wrapped it in his clothes line.


----------



## mook jong man (Mar 17, 2011)

You still hit the dummy , but the power is coming more from your stance than the arms.
As was always told to me " You can't hurt the wooden dummy , but the wooden dummy can hurt you".


----------



## Domino (Mar 25, 2011)

Agree, the rope is maybe a progression for someone after having used something else.... but like has been said, wooden man is a tough old cookie, i was trying to break his knees last night ...... a tough cold cookie.


----------

